# Connexion "utilisateur référencé" impossible...



## mjpolo (24 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir à tous,

Voilà ma question: j'ai créé récemment un petit réseau sous X composé de 2 macs, un cube et un iMac G3 600mhz, via un modem routeur Belkin. 
En fait au départ c'était pour partager la connexion adsl mais je voudrais aussi en profiter pour échanger les fichiers entre les 2 machines sans passer par un DD externe, comme comme cela se faisait sous mac OS 9.
Seulement je n'arrive pas à me connecter de l'une à l'autre de mes machines: dans la fenêtre de dialogue "utilisateur référencé" est coché par défaut et on me demande de taper un mot de passe. Comme je n'ai rentré aucun je tappe OK et là on me dit que le mot de passe est erronné   
Quel mot de passe veut-il????  

Si vous avez une solution....


----------



## Leporello (24 Janvier 2007)

Salut,

Le mot de passe à entrer sur l'ordinateur A (celui à partir duquel tu établis la connexion) est celui de ta session sur la machine B (c'est ce mot de passe qui t'est demandé lorsque tu allumes l'ordi B, avant de pouvoir accéder au bureau). Tu peux demander au système de le conserver de façon à ne pas avoir à le taper à chaque connexion.
Si tu n'as entré aucun mot de passe, laisse le champ vide.

Après, il faut que tu aies activé Appletalk et tout le toutim dans tes réglages Réseau.

J'ai bien conscience que ce ne sont que des conseils de base mais je ne vois pas où peut être le problème sorti de ce que je viens de t'écrire.


----------



## mjpolo (25 Janvier 2007)

Gracie mille Leporello!!

C'est bien ce que j'ai pensé: et bien je clic sur OK ,puisque je n'ai rentré aucun mot de passe, mais il me dit que le serveur est introuvable. 
Par contre je n'ai pas activé AppleTalk, seul le partage de fichier est actif; je pensais que ça suffisait


----------



## Leporello (26 Janvier 2007)

Oui, tu as raison, Appletalk est totalement inutile dans ce cas de figure, le partage de fichier suffit.
Cela ne te dit pas pourquoi tu ne parviens pas à lui faire accepter ton absence de mot de passe mais je suis dépassé sur ce coup là.
Je continue toutefois à farfouiller dans mes réglages pour savoir comment mes deux ordis peuvent communiquer... On ne sait jamais... L'illumination...

Désolé... :rose:


PS: dis, juste pour voir, tu voudrais pas essayer de mettre un mot de passe sur ta session pour voir si tu peux te connecter en l'utilisant...


----------



## mjpolo (30 Janvier 2007)

J'étais absent ces jours-ci...
Oui, je vais essayer de mettre un mot de passe, on ne sait jamais....


----------

